# The nineth planet



## Fire Away (Nov 29, 2013)

Fuckin Annunaki pieces of shit. :dry:

We should nuke Nibiru as it flies by.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Ashvin said:


> As Mike Brown (one of the astronomers who has originated this hypothesis of the gas giant ninth planet in the distant outer reaches of the solar system) said, they have not actually seen or observed it. It is only a hypothesis that it exists based on the calculations of the orbital trajectories of certain distant celestial objects, such as Sedna.
> 
> That said, there is also something called the Nice model, which is a hypothesis that tries to explain the formation of the solar system, especially the migration of Jupiter, Saturn, Uranus and Neptune from different positions and orbits. Here is a link to an explanation of it: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nice_model. One of its hypotheses is that there may have been a fifth gas giant that formed in the Solar System, but it ended up either getting ejected out of the Solar System entirely or ejected to an extremely distant orbit around the Sun.
> 
> If this supposed Planet Nine or ninth planet is actually seen, and if it turns out to be a gas giant like Uranus or Neptune, maybe that world would be that missing fifth gas giant.


Correct it is just a theoretical calculation.

Astro-physicists must have noticed aberrations in their calculations of the other planets' orbits and therefore they have hypothesized there is another GAS GIANT (not ice rock) out there the size of Neptune.

Could also be that their math of off.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Carpentet810 said:


> I always viewed this type of thing much like porn or stripping. You can see it, but you really cannot have it. It never made much sense to pursue something, until you have a means of attaining it. Staring off into the sky won't help.


Exactly.

Just getting to the moon is like pulling teeth.

And plenty of astronauts and cosmonauts have died trying that anyway.


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Razare said:


> Yep, x-planet NIBERU or something. It swings by Earth on a unusual orbit and every time it does the poles flip and all the planes fall out of the sky.
> 
> Unless of course you believe in Noah's flood, which eliminates the need for pole flips every X amount of years.


... every X amount of millions of years ... .


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

95134hks said:


> English is tricky, as are most languages with irregularities. English counting comes from Anglian which is a Germanic language:
> 
> eins
> twei
> ...


yes. But it's just that i have to read it many times to know how it is written (my native language isn't english, so i will make many mistakes like that (also grammatical).

Dutch is

een
twee
drie
vier
vijf
zes
zeven
acht
negen
tien

and you made some mistakes in german
zwei
sechs
sieben
and funf is with umlaut u


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> yes. But it's just that i have to read it many times to know how it is written (my native language isn't english, so i will make many mistakes like that (also grammatical).
> 
> Dutch is
> 
> ...


My Greek is better than my German.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

95134hks said:


> My Greek is better than my German.


And you're right. I just can a little bit german (like the numbers, or reading a weather forecast (wettervorhersage = weervooruitzicht (in NL)  )


----------



## 95134hks (Dec 20, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> And you're right. I just can a little bit german (like the numbers, or reading a weather forecast (wettervorhersage = weervooruitzicht (in NL)  )


I like Dutch because it sounds like a 50-50 mix of German and English.

It is like Yiddish which sounds like a 50-50 mix of German and Hebrew.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

It should be obvious that it's a Vogon constructor fleet....I think they're part of the TPP.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

95134hks said:


> I like Dutch because it sounds like a 50-50 mix of German and English.
> 
> It is like Yiddish which sounds like a 50-50 mix of German and Hebrew.


and it has some french things in it as well like café (café is french for bar or pub/inn in english), bar is also a dutch synonyme for café  ). And we also have kroeg coming from Die Kneipe in german. or the mother word for Die Kneipe and de kroeg


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

This would mean that, when we're all older, we will meet people who grew up memorizing the name a planet as children that the rest of us did not grow up memorizing as children :happy:


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Why is it theorized to exist and why hasn't it been observed? Could the sun's gravity reach far enough to feasibly hold onto a planet that takes 10k something years to orbit around it? I've never heard of this planet before now and the conspiracy theory behind it is the most retarded yet.


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Kavik said:


> Why is it theorized to exist and why hasn't it been observed?


 Did you follow the link in the OP?



> Could the sun's gravity reach far enough to feasibly hold onto a planet that takes 10k something years to orbit around it?


 There are galaxies that orbit other galaxies. A couple of hundred AU is nothing.



> I've never heard of this planet before now


 Scientists had never heard of Uranus before William Herschel.



> and the conspiracy theory behind it is the most retarded yet.
> 
> View attachment 473082


 What.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> Did you follow the link in the OP?


I skimmed it. A new planet discovery would be neat.



Simpson17866 said:


> There are galaxies that orbit other galaxies. A couple of hundred AU is nothing.
> 
> Scientists had never heard of Uranus before William Herschel.


Ah cool.



Simpson17866 said:


> What.


Response to a bad Yahoo article I came across right before this thread. People Are Saying The New â€˜Planet 9â€™ Is Going To... - Rob Waugh's Yahoo Blog


----------



## Simpson17866 (Dec 3, 2014)

Kavik said:


> Response to a bad Yahoo article I came across right before this thread. People Are Saying The New â€˜Planet 9â€™ Is Going To... - Rob Waugh's Yahoo Blog


 Ouch. Sorry to hear that.


----------



## Kavik (Apr 3, 2014)

Simpson17866 said:


> Ouch. Sorry to hear that.


Jelly Bean hug approved. I wish I had come across this thread first. I need to move my email to some other service. Yahoo articles rot my brain.


I wonder when/if the planet is confirmed if it will be classified as a planet or they'll just call it a giant icy rock like they did with pluto.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@_Simpson17866_



> If Pluto were a planet, then it still wouldn't be #9 because Ceres would have to be added as #5 and Jupiter-Neptune would get bumped up :laughing:


1. Pluto was classified as a dwarf planet because it had not cleared the neighborhood around it of other objects, either through accretion or forcing it out of it's way. Even big planets have objects that tend to be in it's path periodically (including Earth): The issue is how much

So as far as I know, they based it on the amount of objects in the path of most of the other planets: Pluto came up as excessive


Based on the amount of objects in it's orbital path
However considering the SIZE of it's orbit (the elliptical path it takes): The density of objects in it's path is similar to other planets. This wasn't factored
Ceres has a lot of objects in it's path relative to Pluto: Admittedly at one point it was considered a planet.
2. I want to point out that the asteroid belt is quite thin and you could theoretically fly right through it and not even know you were in it -- it's not like Star Wars or Star Trek. Compared to the other orbital paths (Earth, Venus, Mars), it's thick as shit: But otherwise it's not really that big a deal.

3. As for Pluto and Neptune: They trade places periodically...


----------



## neptvne (Jan 27, 2016)

aef8234 said:


> Oh god.
> Niberu?
> Seriously?
> I retract my statement, there HAVE been conspiracy talk about this shit before.
> ...


I've never heard of this conspiracy theory, does anyone care to explain?
I mean as soon as I saw the news article that a new planet may have been found my stomach literally dropped to the floor and I had the most suspicious feeling ever. Perhaps its an omen. Jk Jk. But seriously, I've never heard of Nibiru before.


----------



## marblecloud95 (Aug 12, 2015)

Razare said:


> Yep, x-planet NIBERU or something. It swings by Earth on a unusual orbit and every time it does the poles flip and all the planes fall out of the sky.
> 
> Unless of course you believe in Noah's flood, which eliminates the need for pole flips every X amount of years.


Magnetic shifts are extremely crucial, magnetism effects all of our lives. There is a large magnetic field around us, this is referred to as a biological field or "bio field". Interactions can be measured between two individuals from a maximum distance of 12 ft. When the earth's magnetic field was first discovered it was assumed to be constant, but we started to recognize that solar activity can disturb the stability of this magnetic field. These disturbances are known as magnetic storms. When a magnetic storm occurs, it can increase the likelihood of a natural disaster happening on earth, and on a more personal level it can cause immune system failures and hormonal imbalances. These hormonal imbalances can lead to an increase in violent crime and social conflicts occasionally manifesting in war. The severity of such a magnetic storm can be predicted over an 11 year period, first beginning in rebirth and renewal and finally ending in dissolution. We can indeed alter the future through the bio-feedback of a unified conscience in deep meditation, we can strengthen control over our own magnetic field and in turn influence that of the earth's and other celestial bodies.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

marblecloud95 said:


> We can indeed alter the future through the bio-feedback of a unified conscience in deep meditation, we can strengthen control over our own magnetic field and in turn influence that of the earth's and other celestial bodies.


That's the weak stuff.

I got better stuff than that. If you ever get a fixed event in the future, I can get that sucker altered, even if it was pre-ordained from the beginning.

I'll just call on my Father, and he'll change it. Very easy.

In the past I dealt with prophecies of that sort, but I never conceived they were limited lies, essentially. Even if God gave the prophecy, He can change it. Most people would expect that to be an impediment.


----------

